# lace monitor outdoor cage ideas help



## Shikito123 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi again, 

So I've been looking at getting a pair of lace monitors. for an outside enclosure can I make it out of wood and have wire mesh? thank you
[doublepost=1556262532,1556262332][/doublepost]if not i have been looking at these aviarys and will reinforce the mesh with stronger stuff if needed. 


which would be good? 

thanks again


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 26, 2019)

they are both too small, remember a lacie will be over 2 metres long including the tail. How will it move in a 2 metre enclosure?
I built mine 12'x12'x8' high out of angle iron and sheets of mesh


----------



## Shikito123 (Apr 26, 2019)

okay, I thought so too so I looked in the husbandry manual and it said a 3m x 3m x 2m high will do for 2-3 adults. would wood be too weak for them? I don't have much experience working with metal but I've done a lot of woodwork.
[doublepost=1556277337,1556276386][/doublepost]Im thinking something like this


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Nothing wrong with wood as long as it is strong enough and long lasting, that pic looks good, but I would make it even stronger.For instance those screws with washers for extra strength holding the mesh, I would use metal strips running the length of the timber instead. You have to think of how strong they are and how intelligent as well. It still makes me think about it. I watch them search for an escape hatch every day, they look at every single hole in the mesh.


----------



## Shikito123 (Apr 26, 2019)

what size gauge wire? I've seen a lot of enclosures with thin mesh but I'm thinking like macaw/large parrot mesh since the monitors will most likely climb on it too. i'll definitely do the metal strip to reinforce. also have wire down the bottom and then have substrate on top. 3m wide x 5m long x 2m high would that be a better size for two? they will be out and about most of the time.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 26, 2019)

That size sounds better, the bigger the better as they will spend their life in there.Yes they will climb it, so chicken wire is useless
My mesh came from Bunnings in 6x4' sheets. Unfortunately I bought the 50x50mm and my pair can stick their heads through the mesh so you should get the 25x25 mm, the wire gauge is 3mm, it's roughly $50 per sheet.
I have trouble uploading pics here so check out my crackbook page razz's reptiles and you will see my setup, it's still not finished as more plants are to come


----------



## Shikito123 (Apr 28, 2019)

Awesome! Thank you so much! what tips would you have for someone wanting to get 2 hatchlings?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 28, 2019)

keep them in a smaller enclosure then upgrade them constantly as they grow so quick. But build your permanent home before you get them or at least start it first. Ours grew so quick they outgrew the enclosures very fast. their third enclosure was a 120x60x60 and I ended up just letting them take over the whole room because they were so big.
There are 2 schools of thought with hatchies; some say don't handle them at all, let them come to you. Others say handle them regularly to get them used to you.I am inclined to the second because all my other reptiles were brought up like this but be aware they can do you some serious damage with razor sharp teeth and huge claws.
[doublepost=1556440697,1556417390][/doublepost]Shikito , I see you are also seeking information on the Lace monitor group. This is a good thing as it shows you really want to learn as opposed to some who want a little information in as little time as possible.I congratulate you and think your lace monitors will have a much better life because of your attitude.


----------



## Shikito123 (Apr 29, 2019)

okay, i have heard both methods as well. i have been watching as much large monitor videos as possible, i have found a channel on youtube called NERD with Kevin and his videos are so interesting. i think ill use a combination of the two methods. if the lacey is very angry (as a hatchy) i wont handle them and just have my hand in the enclosure until they calm down and then take my hand out. ive also been watching crocdocs videos. i want to get as much information as i can before even starting to build the enclosure becuase i want the best for the lizards.


----------

